

Apple patent to remotely disable iPhone's camera, ringer, Wi-Fi and Bluetooth - vwinsyee
http://blogs.computerworld.com/privacy/22743/apple-patent-demonstrates-risks-innovation

======
erkose
This is getting ridiculous.

